# Autographed stompen tom gibson gosple



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes you read correct signed by the man himself. Best thing is the owner said " its for sale if the right offer comes" me im not a fan of the gibson gospel nor stompen tom









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Is that a royal reserve sticker on the headstock 

My god some people’s kids


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

mike_oxbig said:


> Is that a royal reserve sticker on the headstock
> 
> My god some people’s kids


Carful you could get band for using the word god . There are sticklers here. And I know right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

That’d be just the thing for rebuking sin in front of the liquor store on a Friday night.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Wardo said:


> That’d be just the thing for rebuking sin in front of the liquor store on a Friday night.


Hahaha I was there today . But for work lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

silvertonebetty said:


> Carful you could get band for using the word god . There are sticklers here. And I know right


I’m hoping this is a series of amazing intended puns


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Stomping Tom had the same sticker on his MARTIN. 
Same spot too. 


I did a session for the confederation bridge song with him. In Acton in 1996.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Is it a R&R sticker then?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> Yes you read correct signed by the man himself. Best thing is the owner said " its for sale if the right offer comes" me im not a fan of the gibson gospel nor stompen tom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you’re thinking about buying it don’t get sucked into paying for a signature. It adds no real value to the instrument. I’ve seen gospels around for as low as $600 locally, depending on condition. It’s not really a sought after model.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Chitmo said:


> If you’re thinking about buying it don’t get sucked into paying for a signature. It adds no real value to the instrument. I’ve seen gospels around for as low as $600 locally, depending on condition. It’s not really a sought after model.


No i hate stompen tom. He had no talent. And im not a fan of the gibson gospel. I just thought it be a good convesation starter 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I loved Stomping Tom. He sang from the heart and had a love for his country that could well be a lesson to many of us.

When I was a boy, my Dad took me to a wrasslin match. Stompin Tom was the opening act. They lowered a mic down into the squared circle and he did his set.

I’ll always remember him picking up the sheet of plywood after his set and dumping a big pile of sawdust.

He was and is a great Canadian and a great guy.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> No i hate stompen tom. He had no talent. And im not a fan of the gibson gospel. I just thought it be a good convesation starter
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


This is overly harsh. IMO. even if you don’t like his style there’s no way that you could hang on to that comment if you ever learned about his story and life. 

- An orphan who played for food in his beginnings.

- out of his love for people and his beloved Canada, he started writing about his many visits to towns all over Canada.

- possibly the only Canadian musician who did it all himself in the studio on his own dime then, sold the rights to distribute to his record company with a lump sum payment for the rights. Then the royalties on each sale. That year his album’s distribution rights fetched $120k. IIRC. ( The studio was that happened to be where he did his last nine or 10 albums. 

- very nice dude. Authentic to the bone.

- .... anyone care to continue the list.

( aside, that Canadian flag sticker happens to be from that whiskey bottle whi’s back label is also a sticker. I don’t recall the brand. )


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> No i hate stompen tom. He had no talent. And im not a fan of the gibson gospel. I just thought it be a good convesation starter
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Trying to pick up a hot date here won’t work mate, most of us are over 40 and dudes


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> Trying to pick up a hot date here won’t work make, most of us are over 40 and dudes


Hey!!!

Some people _like _40....er 50ish dudes.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

sambonee said:


> This is overly harsh. IMO. even if you don’t like his style there’s no way that you could hang on to that comment if you ever learned about his story and life.
> 
> - An orphan who played for food in his beginnings.
> 
> ...


Ok let me reword . Around here they worship him like a god to the point he has his own cafe named after him. He couldnt sing like most of the old country singers. He couldnt write . As for him being a orphan uhm yeah that dont phase me im a product of the system . My sister never left the system. We couldnt fine her till she was 26. Were did the last 8 years go i dont know. Yes its good that he made something of his life but i never found him overly special. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

sambonee said:


> This is overly harsh. IMO. even if you don’t like his style there’s no way that you could hang on to that comment if you ever learned about his story and life.
> 
> - An orphan who played for food in his beginnings.
> 
> ...


Royal Reserve. There's one on my acoustic as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2019)

I used to have this album signed by him.
He lived ten minutes from me up Trafalgar Rd and I jammed with his neighbour.
I gave it to a buddy that was a big fan.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> He couldnt sing like most of the old country singers. He couldnt write .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Well, he was an admittedly rudimentary player and no, he's no Vince Gill when it comes to singing, but he certainly could and DID write many songs, more than I have anyways, that reached Canadians and likely people in other countries.

Dylan isn't much of a singer either. Some would say the same about Neil Young and others.

Don't get me wrong. I can only take Stompin Tom in small doses. It's just not the kind of music I find myself listening to most of the time, but yeah, he was ok in my books.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2019)

Quite the Canadian

Stompin' Tom Connors | The Canadian Encyclopedia
_
He was a passionate activist for Canadian music and culture, going so far as to return six Juno Awards 
in protest of what he saw as the organization’s favouring of expatriate Canadians over those with only 
domestic success. He received Lifetime Achievement Awards from the East Coast Music Awards, the 
Toronto Musician’s Union and SOCAN. He was made an Officer of the Order of Canada and inducted 
into Canada's Walk of Fame._


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

While he wasn't my fav for music I really did appreciate all that he brought to music and some of his song were catchy and fun to listen to and was a Canadian Icon as far as I am concerned and he did a lot for Canadian music scene that so many do not know about so let us be gentle with someone who gave his all and appreciate that he never said he was the greatest nor could sing or play but gave us food for thought.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I was up at Killarney, and visited the Park a couple of years ago. The musicians, “Whiskey Jack”, who were Toms last backup band put on a show for free at the outdoor stage/auditorium.

All I really knew about Tom was the Hockey Song. It was an educational evening.

I was somehow aware of the band name “Whiskey Jack “, but actually knew nothing about them.

These musicians put on a show worthy of Austin City Limits, and I told them so. They put out an album in honour of Stompin Tom, and played highlights of their career touring and in the studio. The fiddle player had won Best Fiddler awards so many times that he now refuses them. Duncan, the banjo player, did most of the singing. The guitar player was rocking an antique f holed arch top Gibson that he had refurbed. These guys were talent with a capitol T. This is the kind of Canadian talent that is so honestly good, that I am surprised that I never got to appreciate before. Their interactions with the audience, musicianship, live play was incredible and much more impressive than the studio produced CD.

I bought the CD and leave it in the player of my car. When I am stuck waiting in the tunnel under the Detroit River, it gets played. It reminds me of that fond evening, when the wife and I, experienced one of the most immensely entertaining concerts we ever experienced in the middle of nowhere. It truly gave some insight into what Tom was about, as well as the influence he had on Canadian musicians, and rural Canada.


----------



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

As a fan, this would be a pretty cool piece but I'm guessing the owner thinks it is worth a lot since Tom's passing. Does it come with a COA? I remember before he died you could purchase various signed merch right from his official website. Some time back around '09 or '10 I went to see him play in Hamilton with few friends. One of the guys with us that night knew Tim Huss and his band (who were backing Tom on that tour) and through Tim's guitar player Peterbilt Pete we got our Stompin Tom guitar song books signed and personalized which was cool because according to Pete he rarely personalized things he signed. 

I think I'll just hang onto my song book as a memento rather than pick up this one. Just out of curiosity though, any idea what "the right offer" was?


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Wardo said:


> That’d be just the thing for rebuking sin in front of the liquor store on a Friday night.


I literally spit out my Royal Reserve reading that.
I've been trying to type this post for 3 minutes now.
I keep stopping to laugh.
Yer killin' me.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

GetRhythm said:


> As a fan, this would be a pretty cool piece but I'm guessing the owner thinks it is worth a lot since Tom's passing. Does it come with a COA? I remember before he died you could purchase various signed merch right from his official website. Some time back around '09 or '10 I went to see him play in Hamilton with few friends. One of the guys with us that night knew Tim Huss and his band (who were backing Tom on that tour) and through Tim's guitar player Peterbilt Pete we got our Stompin Tom guitar song books signed and personalized which was cool because according to Pete he rarely personalized things he signed.
> 
> I think I'll just hang onto my song book as a memento rather than pick up this one. Just out of curiosity though, any idea what "the right offer" was?


Pmd

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------

